# The Haircut



## muralboy (Apr 5, 2016)

Blessed are those that can give without remembering, and take without forgetting.

One day a florist went to a barber for a haircut. After the cut, he asked about his bill, and the barber replied, 'I cannot accept money from you, I'm doing community service this week.' The florist was pleased and left the shop.  When the barber went to open his shop the next morning, there was a 'thank you' card and a dozen roses waiting for him at his door.

Later, a cop comes in for a haircut, and when he tries to pay his bill, the barber again replied, 'I cannot accept money from you, I'm doing community service this week.' The cop was happy and left the shop.  The next morning when the barber went to open up, there was a 'thank you' card and a dozen donuts waiting for him at his door.

Then a Congressman came in for a haircut, and when he went to pay his bill, the barber again replied, 'I can not accept money from you. I'm doing community service this week.' The Congressman was very happy and left the shop.  The next morning, when the barber went to open up, there were a dozen Congressmen lined up waiting for a free haircut.

And that, my friends, illustrates the fundamental difference between the citizens of our country and the politicians who run it.
As Ronald Reagan said:
BOTH POLITICIANS AND DIAPERS NEED TO BE CHANGED OFTEN AND FOR THE SAME REASON!


----------



## ddufore (Apr 6, 2016)

Ain't it the truth.


----------



## joe black (Apr 6, 2016)

How true....how true.


----------



## 1967robg (Apr 6, 2016)

Sad but true.


----------



## okie362 (Apr 6, 2016)

Can we get an AMEN!!!?


----------



## phatbac (Apr 6, 2016)

That was a quote from Mark Twain (diapers and all) a bit before Ronald Regan's time.


----------



## gearjammer (May 2, 2016)

Don't care who said it.

Truer words were never spoken.

Besides it's funny too.

        Ed


----------



## smokewood (May 21, 2016)

It doesn't matter which country you live in, politicians are the same the world over. The language might be different but the end results are the same.


----------



## jdmuth (Feb 2, 2017)

Oh so true.....


----------

